# Where can I get Di-Methox or Albon?



## jonara

Hi...I have been getting Albon from my vet and for a medium pill bottle size it's 26 bucks. I've read it's over the counter..as well as I've read that Di-Methox 12.5% oral solution is cheaper. But when I look online I find the Dimethox not listing goats on the lable..it's lists everything esle..even turkeys! So not sure that is correct. I even called one of the places (pbsanimalhealth.com) and they did not know because it does not say for goats.

I'm on Maui..so the best price is a must..I will have to pay shipping.

thanks...jamee


----------



## crocee

Dimethox is used OFF LABEL for goats. Meaning they aren't listed but it works.


----------



## jonara

I thought that might be the case. Any popular place online to order from? My feed stores here don't know what the heck I'm talking about..even with Albon. All they say they have is CoRid and I read that inhibits vitamin B. Plus my vet told me that they stopped carrying CoRid because here on Maui with the hummidity..the powder turns to rock really fast..so it does not keep well.

and when I look up Albon I just keep finding it for dogs?


----------



## crocee

Here are a couple places to get it from:
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_search_results.html?gas=albon 12 5 solution

http://www.jefferspet.com/search.asp?camid=LIV&ss=dimethox&search-submit=GO


----------



## jonara

Thank you  So what is the dosage for a goat? Or can you give them a dose per case..or do you have to just put it in their drinking water?


----------



## crocee

They really need to be doses so you know they got the whole thing. With bottle babies I've put it in the bottle feeding and they just suck it down. If you have trouble because of the taste you can get snocone syrup to put in the syringe after you get the meds in there. They go for the syrup and don't even think about the meds coming in right behind it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

are you using it for cocci? When our only goat vet (no body else will do anything for goat related!) was out of town, the feed store only had sulmet. Which worked quick for us with a 5 day tx.


----------



## crocee

While its not quite as cheap I find using SMTZ from the vet works wonders for cocci in baby goats. It may be cost prohibitive for adult goats though. My dosage is 5cc/day x 5 days. I think I pay $30 for a 150ml bottle of the suspension.


----------



## jonara

It's not for a bottle fed baby..she's still with momma..and yes it's for cocci. she is two months and started out small but got big fast. She weighs more then my 15 -17 pound large cat. The vet even got confused about the dosage for the albon because she found 4 different ones listed. So we went with one she gave me a long time ago..10 lbs is 5cc or 20 lbs is 10 cc...that is the first day..and the other 4 it's cut in half. I had a little left from last time..and just picked up another thing of it...she fills up a medium sized pill bottle. today I was charged 35 bucks for it  I see online that it is pretty expensive..at least the one for dogs that I keep finding.

what is sulmit and what is SMTZ? I'd like to learn about something else that is cheaper if possible..I'm just waiting for someone else to get it now...would like to be prepared.


----------



## ogfabby

They are all sulfa drugs and all good for coccidia. Di-Methox was the most cost effective for me and works great. For the 250 mL injectable bottle, it is about $23. All you have to give is 1 cc per 5# orally so it isn't that bad.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Dimethox powder - found at Jefferslivestock.com
Dissolve 1 and 1/4 teaspoons powder into 1 cup of water 
using the mixture you just created dosage each individual goat:
1cc per 5 lbs the first day then 1cc per 10lbs days 2 thru 5.

 mix the dimethox as instructed and then add a little flavoring to the dosage (like draw up the dosage amount in the syring and then draw up some strong flavored juice to offset the disgusting taste of the med).

note: if the cocci is bad I mix more dimethox power with the 1cup of water and dose the same.


----------



## sweetgoats

I purchased a bottle at a feed store. I would call all the feed stores around you and see if they carry it.


----------



## StaceyRosado

FYI Albon is RX


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Sulmet, is sulfamethazine, and treats cocci- the bottle label is for poultry, white bottle and blue label.(you'll find a lot of what we treat with is considered off label for goats) I bought a bottle of for like 12 for a 16 ounce bottle. with plenty left. I treated orally for 5 days with a little syringe.


----------



## jonara

ogfabby said:


> They are all sulfa drugs and all good for coccidia. Di-Methox was the most cost effective for me and works great. For the 250 mL injectable bottle, it is about $23. All you have to give is 1 cc per 5# orally so it isn't that bad.


I can give a shot..but would rather not. That is much more cost effective though. Is it an IM shot or a SC? and do you do it once or for 5 days? Does it keep on the shelf for a while?


----------



## StaceyRosado

no you give it orally as stated above - you dont have to give it as a shot.


----------



## jonara

Oh..I always do this..respond to something from page one and not realize there are a bunch more replies/answer on a page two! I do appreciate that being cleared up though..that the injectable bottle of Dimethox can be given orally. that threw me off. How do you get it out of an injectible bottle with out using a needle? Or do the needle tips come off? I do remember the vet giving me xtra needle tips once for some doses she made up for me of LA200

I need to find a place that ships usps to Hawaii..when places only us UPS the cost is rediculous for me. but at least I have a better idea what I need to get now..thank you so much! 

Oh and Sweetgoats...I did call my feedstores..they had no idea what the heck it was that I was asking for. I do need to try Del's again though..the guy was there by himself and was not able to find it..but said he was not knowledgeable about it like someone else might be.

jamee


----------



## crocee

Here I can buy syringes and needles separately at the feed store. Draw the med up with the needle then remove the syringe and dose the goat. The needle is still in the rubber stopper ready for the next goat's new syringe. I have left the needle in the rubber stopper and put the little cap(needle cap) over it so it stays clean.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Yes the needles come off the syringes. Some screw off (the locking type) some just pop on and off (the slip kind). I dont leave the needles in the meds as this can allow air to get into it adn spoil the med faster 

do you have any friends on the main land who you can ship the meds to and have them then USPS (flat rate box) it to you? might be cheapest


----------



## Pjn02

Is dimethox safe for pregnant does? I do preventative care a couple times per year, it's time, but don't know if I should treat the expectant mama.


----------



## jonara

I hope someone answers you here..this is a thread I started and the issue has been over for a while so people prob aren't coming back to look at it. 

I'm no expert...but from my experience when I worked with a vet with the goats on this property I live on..she had me give albon to a pregnant goat and I have been told that dimethox is the same as albon just not put in the yummy tasting stuff. Also the new caretaker here on the property..he's not a vet..but he had me give one of his pregnant does dimethox. 

still I would make a new posting asking your question...lots of knowledgeable experienced people here...you will get a response


----------



## ogfabby

You can get dimethox from Jeffers


----------



## newgoatmom12345678

I am not sure if anyone is still following this post, I am trying to locate the di- method or any of the others listed in this tread and have had no luck, are they under other names maybe?


----------



## goathiker

Water soluble sulfas are now illegal in the US. Your simply not going to find anything like these. Your choice comes down to injected DiMethox from jefferspet or black market Baycox from Horseprerace.


----------

